# chickens are in the mail!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi friends, just wanted to share my new chickens are coming! They will be here tomorrow morning! Yay! I got a black 31/2 month old and a buff 21/2 month old silkie. I can't wait! I'll show pictures tomorrow!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats, can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How exciting! I bet you can't sleep or eat or concentrate on anything! That's how I get anyway! So excited and happy for you! Congrats! I hope they turn out to be everything you wished for.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

dont forget the pics when they arrive.


----------

